# BFN but told to retest???



## luckydeb (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi all, 

I have posted somewhere else but cant find it .I got a BFN   today on our last ever cycle of FET .I have a wonderful 20 month old already from FET and was told if i wanted any more children i was to do it now rather than later as have sever problems.... Got the dreaded neg this morning and i am totally gutted but when i rang the clinc they told me to re test on saturday ?? 

This has totally confussed me as it feels as though they have given me false hope has anyone ever done this with a pos outcome??

I know some of you may think im very selfish and i already have a beautiful baby boy but when your told you need a hysterectomy at 31 it is very very scarey and i long for a brother or sister for Bobbi-Jay .

So sorry to moan but i havent cried yet i wont talk to anyone especially my husband i have sent him out tonight and i now feel i will be ten times worse on saturday ! Help please x
Debbie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Debbie   so sorry you are in this position hun, i only hope sat brings good news  

pam xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Debbie,

Ive just recently had a bfn from my last ever icsi cycle, so i understand what you are going through, I read a message on the IVF thread (i think) the other day from a girl who had ivf, then got what she thought was her af, did a test and it was negative, then 2 weeks later felt unwell, did another test and she was pregnant! What a result.  Im finding it hard to believe that clinics are just taking your word for it about af etc, surely they should insist even if you think you are having your period, that you still have a blood test.

have you actually got your af yet?

Coxy


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Deb ,
I have the smae problem  
I did a FET with a 3 day embie . I tested yesterday and today ( day 14 and 15 of 2ww ) and it was BFN . The clinic have done my official test today and its officially a BFN , BUT because i havent had any bleeding they want me to test again in 2 days and continue with the cyclogest .
Just feel crap that i have to continue with the charade if you understand .
Has anyone really had a BFN on day 15 of a 3 day ET and gone on to get a BFP lin 2 days time   
I'm not clinging on to hope here i know its over , just feel like i cant get back to normal and do the physical things i had planned to do ( to kinda work it ourt my system if you understand ) I've already dug the garden this afternon , and was planning on using a sledge hammer tomorrow for doing some fencing  .
Can i ask you hun , have you had any bleeding ?
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

I too got the BFN yesterday on my 2nd ivf and been told by the clinic to carry on with the cyclogest and heparin injections and retest tomorrow,  feeling p**sed off as i'm still having to inject myself when i think what is the point,  i havent started bleeding yet but been having brown discharge for nearly a week.

Just want it over and done with so i can try and move on.

Lisa xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi there ,
i also got my 3rd bfn yesterday .i also got told to carry on with cyclogest till monday and to retest then. i hate this situation i had to do the same on my 1st tx and got my hopes up but i don't think i will this time it only end in dissapointment.dh and me are off to leeds for the weekend to take our minds off things.af hasn't arrived yet just wish it would to put us out of our misery.
love poopy.x


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi

Got my BFN on sunday. I had 3 more cyclogest and didn't take them as thought it was useless as got BFN... should i of

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all
Sometimes I think these clinics are sadists!!  I got my BFN today - so heartbroken      
When I rang clinic with result they said to carry on with cyclogest and tablets until Sat then re-test "just in case".  This is not to raise my hopes they said but just to absolutely ensure its neg as it is day 14 for me today and sometimes HCG can take up to 16 days to show  In that case I wonder why they tell you test after 14 days??  It's so bizarre and even more heartbreaking cos even though I know Sat will be neg I can't help that little ray of hope popping back into my heart  
Sorry to rant on
Luv
Tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sunflower Girl
Not sure about details of your situation - I imagine if your hosp told you to stop meds then you had waited the correct days for your own personal circumstances.  Please don't beat yourself up about it, I am sure they would have told you if there was a reason for you to continue meds
Sorry not much help I know
Luv
Tracy


----------



## sos (Mar 24, 2006)

i got   yesterday at clinic, i hadn t had any bleeding, they told me to stop cyclogest and i have brown blood thismoring


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sos
Really sorry honey    
Love
Tracy


----------

